# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Forestería  Los bosques y la economía: 10 millones de nuevos empleos

## Bruno Cillóniz

*La gestión forestal sostenible puede crear millones de puestos de trabajo.*    *10 de marzo de 2009, Roma* *-* Invertir en la gestión sostenible de los bosques podría llegar a crear diez millones de "empleos verdes", según la FAO. 
"Mientras se pierden cada vez más empleos a causa de la actual desaceleración económica, la gestión sostenible de los bosques podría ser la forma de crear millones de puestos de trabajo, ayudando así a reducir la pobreza y mejorar el medio ambiente", afirmó Jan Heino, Director General Adjunto de la FAO a cargo del Departamento Forestal. "Al ser los bosques y los árboles -añadió- claves para la retención del carbono, esta inversión puede resultar en una contribución muy importante al esfuerzo de mitigar y adaptarse al cambio climático". 
Según un reciente estudio de la Organización Internacional del Trabajo, el desempleo puede aumentar a nivel mundial desde 179 millones de personas en 2007 a 198 millones en 2009, en el mejor de los casos. En un cuadro más pesimista, podría llegarse a 230 millones de desempleados. 
Una mayor inversión en bosques puede crear empleos en la gestión forestal, el sector agroforestal y los cultivos silvícolas, en mejorar la gestión de los incendios, el desarrollo y gestión de senderos y lugares de esparcimiento, el aumento de los espacios verdes urbanos, en restauración de bosques degradados y plantación de nuevos bosques. Estas actividades pueden adaptarse a las circunstancias locales, como la disponibilidad de mano de obra, el nivel de capacitación, y las condiciones sociales, económicas y medioambientales a nivel local. 
Algunos países, como por ejemplo Estados Unidos y la República de Corea, han incluido el sector forestal en sus planes para estimular la economía. Igualmente, la reforestación es un componente importante de un programa de la India para garantizar el empleo rural. Según la FAO, el potencial global es de al menos 10 millones de empleos nuevos en el mundo a través de inversiones a nivel nacional. 
Al mismo tiempo, una mejor gestión forestal y nuevas plantaciones de árboles podrían reducir de forma significativa la tendencia a la disminución de la cubierta forestal que sufren muchos países. También se ayudaría a reducir las emisiones de carbono derivadas del cambio de usos del suelo y podría tener un efecto potencial positivo en el cambio climático más importante que cualquier otra iniciativa que estén considerando o planificando en la actualidad los líderes mundiales. 
La cuestión de cómo la gestión sostenible de los bosques puede ayudar a construir un futuro más verde y hacer frente a la cambiante demanda de la sociedad de productos y servicios forestales, será el objetivo de la Semana Forestal Mundial, que tendrá lugar en coincidencia con la reunión del Comité Forestal de la FAO, del 16 al 20 de marzo próximos en Roma. La enviada especial del Secretario General de la ONU para el Cambio Climático, Gro Harlem Brundtland, será la invitada principal. Su intervención destacará el papel clave de los bosques en la respuesta de la sociedad a los retos que plantea el cambio climático. 
La reunión tiene lugar en el contexto de una crisis económica mundial sin precedentes. El sector forestal también se ha visto afectado de forma severa, según indica la FAO en su informe _Situación de los bosques del mundo 2009_, que se hará público el próximo 16 de marzo de 2009. Sin embargo, el sector forestal tiene un potencial considerable para servir como catalizador en la respuesta mundial a la crisis económica y medioambiental.Temas similares: Artículo: Gobierno peruano destinará US$12 millones para la conservación de bosques y áreas protegidas Gobierno destinaría S/. 130 millones para programa que compensará a nativos por conservar bosques Economía peruana perdería US$ 10,000 millones si no se mitigan efectos de cambio climático, advierte MEF BCR estima inversión en ejecución por US$ 665.5 millones en centros comerciales nuevos y ampliaciones Perú cuenta con casi US$ 50 millones para ejecutar programas de conservación de bosques

----------

